# Model airplane headlight, formerly "flying searchlight"



## HugeOne

Look like my "flying searchlight" thread is gone...

Last year I built a leds light using 12 CREE XP-G leds producing each little over 500lumens. This one use 16 of the new CREE XM-L capT6. Even if very efficient, they still put out a decent amount of heat on a very small surface area. Instead of heat sinks, I built a water cooling system. The leds being so close together, a conventinal heat sink won't spread the heat fast enough, unless being very big and heavy.
I reflowed the led on 5/32" copper tubes with a flat spot to accept the led's heat pad:






The tube is 3 sections soldered in a "U" shape, tube solder is lead free while leds use leaded soder. This way, the tubes don't fall apart when reflowing the leds (20C windows)










The assemblies are glued to an aluminium plate to hold them inside the aircraft and provide some air-cooling from the air rushing inside the reflector area:





As I wanted the light to spread to the side but not much verticaly, I carved a parabolic reflector in the nose of my TSII:





The two 8 leds tubes are cooled by two water cooling circuit with independant pumps:





Two 6 feet coiled aluminium tube serve as radiator to shed heat into the air flowing around the fuse:





Details of the pumps and radiators, also the driver circuit needed to provide constant current to the leds array. Current is adjusted from 0 to 20A by a radio channel. It also start the pumps when the light is powered. Power come from a 4S lipo:





Here's a video of the light being tested on the bench:
 

Another one with the light installed and pumps working:

 

Temperature and current of the light is monitored ans diplayed on my OSD.

I glassed the nose to make-up for the carving. Quick shot of paint and voila!










I also made vent holes on the sides, air enter by the reflector and "nose" to come by those vents. A small ply separate the lamp area from the rest of the plane.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Huge,

That is VERY impressive work! Love the water cooling system. Could the makings of all sorts of vehicle lighting systems. You hafta post some outdoor beamshots tho...


----------



## ti-force

HugeOne said:


> Look like my "flying searchlight" thread is gone...


 
Here ya go: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?260667-Flying-searchlight

Nice work as usual :thumbsup:.

Gurthang,

Check out the Flying Searchlight thread too, if you haven't already. :thumbsup:. Very neat.


----------



## HugeOne

Finished!


----------



## ma_sha1

Very cool, post some photos from the airplane camera would be awesome! 

Looks like you might be able to place a small light weight Fresnel lens in front of those 
leds to slightly collinmate the light a bit.


----------



## onetrickpony

I remember when I was a kid I wanted to build a flying model of a P-38 lightning (still my favorite). Anyhoo, I got as far as one propeller. Kudos to your achieving what I never did, as well as creating a working liquid cooled multiple XML light source with a custom reflector setup catered to your exact needs.

Well done!


----------



## HugeOne

Made a quick outdoor test, light max current 13A

I looked for Fresnel lens, but did not find one with a short focal length.


----------



## bbb74

I am in awe.... :thumbsup:

Can you post when you get some movies of it in flight?!!


----------



## ma_sha1

HugeOne said:


> I looked for Fresnel lens, but did not find one with a short focal length.



http://www.anchoroptics.com/catalog/product.cfm?id=402


----------



## HugeOne

Thx ma sha1!

I found exactly what i need:
http://www.anchoroptics.com/catalog/product.cfm?id=405

Of course, I will post my night flight videos.

-Hugo


----------



## zaskarkid

Hey, maybe you could help your fellow plankers find they're downed planes. A local flyer used his hanger 9 twin otter to help me find my stalled 36" pylon. He simply flew over the area where he saw me go down, and rocked his wings everytime. The brush varied from 3-6ft, so it took many passes to lead us to my downed pylon. With your light and a remote s/w, you could simply flash it. Oh, but wait, this probably wouldn't work during the day. Or how bright is your light? 

Anyways, I never would have found it without the search plane. I still fly that pylon today.


----------



## hellokitty[hk]

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Al Combs

The original Flying Searchlight thread is still there. Only posts made in that thread after mid November would have been lost. I like the way this new plane's parabolic reflector cutout looks like a shark from the side. Would look great with a WWII P40 Flying Tigers profile.

I looked at your 16x XM-L video. What kind of runtime do you get drawing 193 watts at full power? Do you have more info about the regulator you're using? It looked like you were turning the servo's actuator disk to adjust the output.:thinking: That's got to be at least 16K lumens. That's an awesome amount of light in a model plane. Surprising it doesn't melt the Styrofoam.


----------



## The_bad_Frag

I like the new design very much!

Do you have a high temperature shutdown installed? If the pumps stop working the water will be boiling in a few seconds or the system has a leak and everything will go  This could be expensive!


----------



## HugeOne

> [Oh, but wait, this probably wouldn't work during the day. Or how bright is your light?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It will work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your 16x XM-L video. What kind of runtime do you get drawing 193 watts at full power? Do you have more info about the regulator you're using? It looked like you were turning the servo's actuator disk to adjust the output.:thinking: That's got to be at least 16K lumens. That's an awesome amount of light in a model plane. Surprising it doesn't melt the Styrofoam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flight time holding the light at full power should be max 20min. My regulator is a home made 4ch linear unit, using a LN324 amp-op ( I can post the diagram if you need it). Signal come from the feed-back pot of a servo-motor, as I turn the servo with my remote control, I control the light's current from 0-13A. Turning the servo manualy have the same effect. The light max at about 30-35C, temp is taken on the copper tupe as close to the leds as possible. I could push the current to 20A and yield up to 20K lumens given the leds's excellent cooling, but I need more in-flight data before pushing the light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a high temperature shutdown installed? If the pumps stop working the water will be boiling in a few seconds or the system has a leak and everything will go  This could be expensive!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no temp shutdown installed, but temperature is diplayed on the screen. A text messgae show up and a women's voice speak "high temp" if temperature go above my 45C preset. My tests show that, at full power without pumps running, I have approx 1 min before meltdown. Probably more in flight as the shark's nose>mounth>gills provide air cooling.
> 
> -Hugo
Click to expand...


----------



## Al Combs

HugeOne said:


> My regulator is a home made 4ch linear unit, using a LN324 amp-op ( I can post the diagram if you need it). Signal come from the feed-back pot of a servo-motor, as I turn the servo with my remote control, I control the light's current from 0-13A. Turning the servo manualy have the same effect.


You wired directly into the servo electronics? That's pretty cool stuff.

I was only asking about the design of the regulator for idle curiosity. But the design of a constant current regulator as small as the one in your picture, that can handle 200 watts would generate a *lot* of interest. We have a few folks here that can design things like that. There are a great many more that can build it themselves if you show us how. It looks like you used a simple piece of prototype board. All it would take is a parts list, a schematic and a few photos. I guess that would be a subject for another thread though.

Nice work. Looking forward to another night time flight YouTube video.


----------



## HugeOne

This is what I use in the plane. The part inside the dotted line is multiplied by 4 for four strings of leds, but you can use as many as you like.
This is a linear driver so the FETs heat up, being the XM-L's Vf is close to the voltage of lithium batteries, it's not a lot of heat.







Here I am filling up with some car coolant anti-freeze, happened last year that my setup froze in flight, not this time.


----------



## CKOD

I'm trying to build a spotlight with 36 XM-Ls, I'm jealous that you can get away with such small radiators for 16 XM-Ls ;p though obviously flying at 20-60 mph (no idea, what it actually is, sure its somewhere in there) is why you can get away with it. :nana:


----------



## onetrickpony

CKOD said:


> I'm trying to build a spotlight with 36 XM-Ls, I'm jealous that you can get away with such small radiators for 16 XM-Ls ;p though obviously flying at 20-60 mph (no idea, what it actually is, sure its somewhere in there) is why you can get away with it. :nana:


 
If it's going to be mounted, you could probably borrow the idea of water cooling or use heat pipes. Check out the heat pipe page on wikipedia. It looks as though you can make them at home by putting water in the pipe and sealing the end as the vapor escapes, just before the water is gone from inside.

That or a powerful fan would go a long way. Good thing XM-L's run fairly cool.


----------



## Al Combs

Thanks for the diagram.:thumbsup:


----------



## HugeOne

> I'm trying to build a spotlight with 36 XM-Ls, I'm jealous that you can get away with such small radiators for 16 XM-Ls ;p though obviously flying at 20-60 mph (no idea, what it actually is, sure its somewhere in there) is why you can get away with it. :nana:


WOW 36 XM-Ls gonna be a monster!
I strongly suggest liquid cooling like I've done. If you want to stack the LED one against the others so you don't end up with a massive reflector/lens in order to get a descent spot. Unless each LED have it's own reflectors...

6 strings of 6 LED on 6 copper tubes, driven with the same driver I use will make it.
You end up with a 3cm x 3cm light source.

My plane cruise at 25-30mph, can reach up to 50mph.



-Hugo


----------



## onetrickpony

Awesome video, that is just so cool.


----------



## MikeAusC

onetrickpony said:


> . . . . It looks as though you can make them at home by putting water in the pipe and sealing the end as the vapor escapes, just before the water is gone from inside. . . . .


 
This basic type of heat pipe will only work if mounted vertically and the heat source is at the lowest point.

If you want a heat pipe that works efficiently at any angle, it must be lined with a wicking material, to return the condensed liquid to the hot point.


----------



## upek

You can mix car coolant with distilled water. You will get better coolant flow throught you cooling setup


----------



## HugeOne

I already mixed water with the coolant.

Maiden!!!


----------



## HugeOne

At last! first test at twilight
(The number on top center is the current used by the light 0.4 = 4A, the two numbers on each sides is light's temp)


----------



## ma_sha1

Very cool!


----------



## Tedfs

This is by far one of the coolest mods I've seen here to date. And it could prove very useful in search and rescue situations.

What camera are you using for the plane ? Been wanting one with directions and altitude on screen like that.


----------



## HugeOne

> What camera are you using for the plane ? Been wanting one with directions and altitude on screen like that.



The camera has nothing to do with the on-screen data. I use a OSD from eagletree system, you plug it in-line with your video feed and it overlay data from connected sensors, such as GPS, current sensor or temp sensors ect... Not only that, if I loose radio control, it'll steer my plane back to me  It also, feed my base-station with full telemetry and drive a motorized antenna to stay aimed at my plane.


----------



## HugeOne

Expect many more


----------



## ma_sha1

Wicked cool, it'll probably benefit from Hi CRI upgrade


----------



## simplec6

WOW! This is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time, and the youtube videos had my smiling ear to ear at how cool that is. Keep it up man!

Do you mind sharing with us how you got into the hobby of Remote Control Planes and where you learned all of your electronics knowledge? 

So damn cool, man...


----------



## HugeOne

> WOW! This is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time, and the youtube videos had my smiling ear to ear at how cool that is. Keep it up man!
> 
> Do you mind sharing with us how you got into the hobby of Remote Control Planes and where you learned all of your electronics knowledge?



Thx 

I been playing with R/C starting from the age of 8, at 14 I built a fully working R/C hovercraft with my father. (although my father never been into R/C) Later, I had a traxxas T-maxx, sold it, gaz engines are a PITA. I then tried electric helicopters, with the advent of brushless motor and li-po batteries, power and flight time was there. I still fly helis today, but recently tried FPV with airplanes. I must admit I never really flew a R/C airplane the conventional way, only with goggle on 
Here's a place where you can learn a lot flying an airplane FPV

Why not FPV helis? Because a 5ft carbon fiber rotor spinning at 2000rpm is just too dangerous. 

I completed college in industrial electronics where I learned much in electronics. I also always been interested by electronics, as kid I played with those 100 in 1 electronics kit. You can be sure all my toys where dissected to know their inner working.


----------



## HugeOne

Sorry for the cropping at the right.


----------



## Epsilon

-WOW-

Very nice project. Nice plane, nice video's.

The coolest mod on the forum IMHO .


----------



## rafa_mazali

oww man this is awesome,, no words!


----------



## HugeOne

Thx guys! 



At around 12mins I made contact with an intelligent life form. lol

-Hugo


----------



## simplec6

That is just freaking awesome, man. Damn, that's so cool. What does your flying console look like? Do you fly it from inside or outside?


----------



## redaudi

now THAT is the coolest thing i've seen all day. 

very impressive


----------



## How Goes It

Do you think it would be possible to do the same thing only in an RC Blimp?
So as you could survey over a few acres, and stay more stationary if wanted?
Do you think your cooling system would work at the slow speed, or when stationary?


----------



## HugeOne

> That is just freaking awesome, man. Damn, that's so cool. What does your flying console look like? Do you fly it from inside or outside? ​


 
I fly from outside, I set up a tripod that hold two video receivers and two antennas. 






The tripod, receive video from the plane, record it and retransmit to video goggle.






Plane is controlled via a regular model radio with an added UHF module that extend range to 50 miles or so.



> Do you think it would be possible to do the same thing only in an RC Blimp?
> So as you could survey over a few acres, and stay more stationary if wanted?
> Do you think your cooling system would work at the slow speed, or when stationary?​


 
Absolutely, you'll have to install a small PC fan to make up for the lack of airflow. Another option will be a tri or quad copter, where the prop wash could be use for cooling.​


----------



## ti-force

Hugo,

I'm about to take the plunge and start buying components for r/c FPV. I purchased Real Flight G4 sim to practice flying helis, but also started flying planes, too. I've been practicing in FPV mode and I'm ready for the real deal. I noticed you no longer have both of your cameras set up for 3d vision. Do you prefer one camera better?

Which control tx/rx do you have? I would like to add a UHF module as well for extended range and the Eagle Tree Systems OSD with return to home feature, although I don't know exactly everything I need.

And which video tx and rx are you using and what is their max range (roughly), since the video feed is just as important as the controls ?

What goggles are you using? They look similar to the Fat Shark goggles, but those usually have decals all over them.

I'm planning to build a Tri-copter as well for some slow, low, flying, and I'm planning to install a GoPro HD camera on that one to record in HD. I was flying coaxial and fixed pitch helis before viewing your threads, but wasn't aware of FPV until you started your first thread. So you have been a major source of inspiration for my desire to fly FPV. Sorry about all the questions . I thought about sending you a pm instead of posing here because this is sort-of veering off topic, since the topic is about your lighting and not your FPV equipment. But then I thought if I post here, and you answer here, it may save you some time by not having to repeat yourself to multiple people inquiring about basically the same thing.

Thanks for sharing your time and knowledge,

Casey

P.S. my wallet will soon dislike you very much so


----------



## HugeOne

> P.S. my wallet will soon dislike you very much so


Indeed 

My 3D cam, is poor at night, even with with a powerful headlight.
I use a Futaba 12Z for control, but less expensive units will do as well, such as the 8FG or if you can find a used 9C. I attach a Thomas Scherrer's UHF system on the radio, that give crazy range, like 40-60mi. (PM me if you want a good deal on one  and install instructions)

Once you have a UHF, video link become the weakest part. Refrain from using high power video transmitter on the plane. 500mw is enough, focus on the Rx part for more range. Lawmate stuff is the ticket, bit expensive but worth every penny on the long road. Consider circular polarized antennas for best video experience. I developed, my own models of CP antennas, again PM me  

The multiplex twinstar is a good model to start, plenty of room for FPV gear and lots of build logs on the net. The skywalker is another good candidate.

My goggle are foxtech AIO (all in one), they feature a build-in head tracker and 2.4ghz-5.8ghz video rx. Fatshark, just released a similar product (dominator)

I like the eagletree stuff, been very reliable to me, you need:

E-logger V4
OSD pro
GPS V4
guardian (optional, make return to home a no brainer)
Eagle eye (optinal)

-Hugo


----------



## ti-force

HugeOne said:


> Indeed
> 
> My 3D cam, is poor at night, even with with a powerful headlight.
> I use a Futaba 12Z for control, but less expensive units will do as well, such as the 8FG or if you can find a used 9C. I attach a Thomas Scherrer's UHF system on the radio, that give crazy range, like 40-60mi. (PM me if you want a good deal on one  and install instructions)
> 
> Once you have a UHF, video link become the weakest part. Refrain from using high power video transmitter on the plane. 500mw is enough, focus on the Rx part for more range. Lawmate stuff is the ticket, bit expensive but worth every penny on the long road. Consider circular polarized antennas for best video experience. I developed, my own models of CP antennas, again PM me
> 
> The multiplex twinstar is a good model to start, plenty of room for FPV gear and lots of build logs on the net. The skywalker is another good candidate.
> 
> My goggle are foxtech AIO (all in one), they feature a build-in head tracker and 2.4ghz-5.8ghz video rx. Fatshark, just released a similar product (dominator)
> 
> I like the eagletree stuff, been very reliable to me, you need:
> 
> E-logger V4
> OSD pro
> GPS V4
> guardian (optional, make return to home a no brainer)
> Eagle eye (optinal)
> 
> -Hugo


 
Thanks, Hugo! PM sent :thumbsup:.


----------



## BadBulb4U

This is a very interesting mod. I have just begun looking into flying model airplanes. There is a club that leases state parkland near me and I hear they are very active. Here is a link to their site, if anyone wants to check it out.
http://www.skss.org/Home/Index.html


----------



## CKOD

HugeOne said:


> Indeed
> 
> Once you have a UHF, video link become the weakest part. Refrain from using high power video transmitter on the plane. 500mw is enough, focus on the Rx part for more range. Lawmate stuff is the ticket, bit expensive but worth every penny on the long road. Consider circular polarized antennas for best video experience.


 
Good RF link advice there. Going from a 500mW to 2W transmitter nets you a 6 dB increase in signal at the RX, but so does going from a 3db sector/panel antenna to a 9db yagi or the like, with the tracking system that is available for antennas, no reason to not use a high gain antenna. Keep your RF runs short, and use nice connectors and good coax and you can really improve your link. If youre getting really crazy, a good high quality LNA (low noise amp) will help out on the RX end too.


----------



## HugeOne

I tested the light at 200W for an extended period, topped at 45-46C (30C above ambient)


----------



## ti-force

Nice :thumbsup:. And I really like how you've included the sound without wind noise. Awesome. Is this still your twin? It sounds like twin props/motors in the video .


----------



## HugeOne

Yes, it's my twin. The mic is inside the fuselage, with motors off I can hear the wind and servos motors/pumps working. Note how you can hear the motors slowing down when I push the light at maximum.  This flight was with extended wings and 8000mAh onboard. Only end of flight is shown, I was back from a 4km trip north.

-Hugo


----------



## simplec6

Once again I will say this is the coolest damn home project i've ever seen on the net.


----------



## Darvis

Stunning.


----------



## HugeOne

A dream I been thinking for a while: Above the clouds at night 
Unfortunately, I overlooked the fact that the lens will be covered with condensation.


----------



## HugeOne

Flying over a freight train at night.


----------



## rayman

That's like a childs dream of every man . I would really like to know what the people at the ground think when you turn on the lights .

rayman


----------



## HugeOne

Some fun with a train:


----------



## richardcpf

"So what is cpf?"

CPF is a community where people make 200w water cooled led lighting system mounted on a remote control scale airplane equipped with night vision in their free time.

"Oh..Ok."


----------



## Nosedive4130

Holy Wow!

 I wants one... That is AWESOME!

I just pray that you never have a control failure, as far out as you are flying.


----------



## Techjunkie

richardcpf said:


> "So what is cpf?"
> 
> CPF is a community where people make 200w water cooled led lighting system mounted on a remote control scale airplane equipped with night vision in their free time.
> 
> "Oh..Ok."



+1

Waaay freaking cool, man!


----------



## HugeOne

Thx guy!

Another one:


----------



## Techjunkie

I'd love to see some video taken from the ground of what it looks like with the light on, near and far. (Your point of view, not the plane's.) Can you see the light in the clouds from the ground?

The parts where you glide with the engines off and pan the camera are especially cool. Is there more than one camera? I thought I saw a straight-down shot pop up in one of your earlier videos.

I'm having fun just watching. I can just imagine how much fun you're having!


----------



## HugeOne

> I'd love to see some video taken from the ground of what it looks like with the light on, near and far. (Your point of view, not the plane's.) Can you see the light in the clouds from the ground?
> 
> The parts where you glide with the engines off and pan the camera are especially cool. Is there more than one camera? I thought I saw a straight-down shot pop up in one of your earlier videos.
> 
> I'm having fun just watching. I can just imagine how much fun you're having!



A have 3 cams, one in front (most used), one on the tip of the vertical stabilizer (see the whole plane) and one underneath looking straight down. I had to quit using them as the video switch gave me telemetry problems.
Depending on the clouds thickness I can see the light trough. With no clouds I see the light from 5km, never tried more, but I'm sure it could be seen from much farther. I made a video from the ground but it's not very good,
hard to film and fly an airplane at the same time 

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

A guys flying his quadcopter with one CREE XM-L.


-Hugo


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

OK, so this is one of the coolest thread on CPF. You did it. I wanted it. You did it. Tremendous.

obi


----------



## sniper

WOW! 
Did you get reported as a UFO? 
That is sooo amazing. I watched the whole thing. 

And was that a thermometer on the right side of the screen? Fahrenheit or Centigrade? The very end was cut off. You should have made a low pass over yourself, holdig the transmitter.


----------



## irab88

subscribed for later reference.

very nice setup. i'll have to look at the vids later


----------



## moodysj

Do the neighbors call and complain that the sun came out last night?


----------



## HugeOne

sniper said:


> WOW!
> Did you get reported as a UFO?
> That is sooo amazing. I watched the whole thing.
> 
> And was that a thermometer on the right side of the screen? Fahrenheit or Centigrade? The very end was cut off. You should have made a low pass over yourself, holdig the transmitter.



The last video is not from me, it's a German fellow FPV addept. The number at the right is the flight battery voltage.



> Do the neighbors call and complain that the sun came out last night?



Sometimes, peoples walk into my flying field searching for "the light that landed". You should see their faces when they discover a guy and his foam airplane.

-Hugo


----------



## simplec6

Haha this is my favorite thread on this forum. My top 5 best threads of the whole Internet. 
Well done Hugo. More videos when Possible please.


----------



## eh4

+!!!!
how is the FLIR coming along?


----------



## HugeOne

Thx guys!

I made improvements for the coming flying seasons. I changed the pump's motors for brushless units with better seals.
I added a programmable controller that control the light's current (instead of using a servo) and the pumps (more current = faster pumping)
I also implemented a strobe mode.
Also, I now have a HD camera (gopro like)

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

I filmed the strobe mode, the camera is just obliterated, so we don't see much.


----------



## simplec6

Most badass thing I've ever seen involving planes and flashlights. 

You are the MAN.


----------



## simplec6

Hi HugeOne, I finally found you on fpvlab and see you are quite the expert and badass. I just wanted to say thank you for introducing me to this FPV hobby, as I am starting on my first plane this weekend because of this thread and tons of reading on fpvlab. 

Thanks buddy, hope your flying is going great.


----------



## HugeOne

Thx!

That's cool, you're not the only only one I introduced to FPV with this thread.
Good luck with your plane, keep us posted!

Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

A daytime video of a nearby hill. Next time, a night visit 



Hugo


----------



## simplec6

Nice!!!!


----------



## chainrash

Wow!!, That's all I can say - Wow!


----------



## HugeOne

My latest, playing with strobe mode:


----------



## bbb74

Its still simply just awesome.

Do you normally get light overtemps like that? How fast is that thing flying, the lights should be getting a fair bit of airflow!

Do you do this entirely fun or do you have a commercial use for it?


----------



## HugeOne

I don't get overtemp normally, the pump may got an air bubble or didn't start. After a on/off cycle, you can see the temp go down quickly as the pump started.
Good thing I have temp monitoring 

The graph on the left is ground speed in km/h, average is 40, max is 70 or so.
Even with all the airflow, we talk of 16 XM-Ls touching each others.


It is entirely for fun, however I do have commercial products which are the antennas used for it.

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Yesterday night, I visited the hill you see in the HD video above.
I wasn't as fun as I thought it would be. Take off went fine, had some tail wind, but told myself (not that bad) *error*
It quickly took me to where I thought the hill was, started searching with the light, found the lake and then tree tops.
Due to the wind, in no time I was past the hill, probably 8km out. I turned back and speed topped at 25km/h, OMG I was in trouble.
8km to go, strong head wind, at night, batteries where 1/3 depleted. I wanted to loose some altitude to get out of the wind, but the air climbing the hill make things worse.
Flashing the light I could see it in the sky at tree top level from 8km 
I set home, calculating amp draw vs speed vs distance to go... I flew back by instruments, tuned the light on olny to found my field and landed with batteries 90% depleted, ouff!

From a pilot point of view, this was stupid at best.

-Hugo


----------



## AnAppleSnail

HugeOne said:


> I set home, calculating amp draw vs speed vs distance to go... I flew back by instruments, tuned the light on olny to found my field and landed with batteries 90% depleted, ouff!
> 
> From a pilot point of view, this was stupid at best.
> 
> -Hugo



Any landing you can recharge and walk away from...


----------



## ti-force

Wow, that's scary! Glad you made it back.


----------



## tobrien

this is amazing!


----------



## HugeOne

-Hugo


----------



## Gunner12

Glad you got the plane back safely!

Really cool project, I just wonder how many UFO sightings have occurred in you area.


----------



## BlackhawkB

This is not about the light, but how do you get the plane information on the camera, like the speed and altitude looking like a real airplane helmet ?


----------



## HugeOne

BlackhawkB,

It is an "OSD" from eagletree systems, but other brands exist. It plug in between the camera and video Tx and let you add various sensors such as RPM, temperature, GPS and so on.

-Hugo


----------



## jayb79

I think this is great stuff. Glad it turned out fine.


----------



## BlackhawkB

That's amazing.
I think all your equipments would deserve even a bigger, stronger, and faster plane


----------



## HugeOne

Made a nice add-on to my plane, should be interesting, especially after sun-set :thumbsup:







-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

A video made at a FPV meeting in Montreal, some "from the ground" videos are probably coming soon 



-Hugo


----------



## Steamdonkey

Wow that is crazy cool, way better than my daytime heli mounted videos. Nice!


----------



## HugeOne

From the dozen of peoples watching my airplane, each probably having one or two gopro, a smartphone or a handy cam, nobody filmed it 
They where probably too busy holding their jaws.
I installed my HD cam on my tracking station for next night flight 



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

First flight test with the float: total success!
Flying off water is one great thrill!


----------



## HugeOne

A long awaited night flyby:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Another one


----------



## HugeOne

First ever FPV waterplane night flight:


Nice ground based flight:


-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

I made a new badass antenna array for my ground station:





The performances are incredible


----------



## HugeOne

The other the plane met its destiny, I out ranged the UHF control and crashed into the forest.
I managed to find the plane the next day. Some cracked foam and a busted LED. I will have to replace the array, as changing a LED on that block will be pain.
I will switch to U2 bin or U3 if I can find them and address some shortcoming of the current design.

It'll be back

-Hugo


----------



## idleprocess

HugeOne said:


> The other the plane met its destiny, I out ranged the UHF control and crashed into the forest.
> I managed to find the plane the next day. Some cracked foam and a busted LED. I will have to replace the array, as changing a LED on that block will be pain.
> I will switch to U2 bin or U3 if I can find them and address some shortcoming of the current design.
> 
> It'll be back
> 
> -Hugo



Ah, bad luck.

Got to say - been watching this thread for months out of sheer fascination. While the utility of all this is somewhat limited, it's still really interesting to read about (and of course, watch on youtube).


----------



## HugeOne

I started a project for a driver aimed at RC model use, here's the spec:
6-18V input
Up to 4A
1-4LED string (Vin can = Vout)
Dimmable via RC channel or external pot
Mode selection via button or power cycle for flashlight builders
Optional temp sensor
low voltage cutoff
Stack-able architecture, lower boards turn into slaves, follow master's drive current.
Digital current control.

Should be fun!

-Hugo


----------



## musicmagic

As soon as I get a summer job, finish buying all my flashlight(s,s,s,and more s-es)  , I am going to (hopefully) buy a team black sheep quadrocopter, price tag of everything ~2500, being extremely loose on the price point- (JIC), with spotlight- :duck:sigh, what we pay for good toys...


----------



## HugeOne

Start to look like something 







-Hugo


----------



## simplec6

Hugeone, im interested in buying one of your new drivers when you finish making them.


----------



## HugeOne

I'll post here when they are ready.

Meanwhile, I set up to manufacture my own mini pumps:











-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

The plane will have a lamp overhaul 
Some XM-L2 






-Hugo


----------



## thijsco19

Awesome!!
I really enjoyed this build!


----------



## langham

I love this, I need one.


----------



## HugeOne

Finished rebuilt of the light, wasn't easy but managed to carve everything out and replace everything inside.
I modified the driver by replacing the current sensing shunt resistor by 5A micro fuses and added fet's pull down resistor right on them to keep them shut if the driver get disconnected/fail.







I also added small reservoirs that capture air bubbles (a vortex is created inside) and handle liquid expansion.






-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Guys,

I am donating my original lamp to the anyone want it, just pay shipping. ***GONE***






-Hugo


----------



## AnAppleSnail

I am interested. Pm inbound.


----------



## langham

Why didn't I act sooner? Why? That is an awesome thing to do. I have a few giant aluminum heat-sinks that came off of a braking resistor at work if any of you need one. I have 4 good size blocks and 8 individual heat-sinks with fins. You can PM me with interest and I will give you further info. I can't wait for a new video of your improved light. I have purchased about 15 separate XM-L2 U2 bin leds and have been very impressed with the de-domed applications, but not that impressed with the normal applications. They just don't seem to be doing all that much better than the original and the leds I am replacing are typically XM-L T6 bin leds that are on cheap copper stars and I am replacing them with some nice Sinkpad copper boards and still they don't seem that much better. The new TN-30 XM-L2 version de-domed is amazing though. Have you thought about de-doming these to get more forward lumens with your application? I know that your reflector is completely set up for flood, but I feel like a lot of the light is lost to unusable angles.


----------



## HugeOne

Yes I thought about it. However the cam's dynamic range only allow for a quite even light distribution. Any throw and the center of the image become saturated or the perimeter is dark like looking through a pipe.

-Hugo


----------



## Nos

i would not dedome leds in a floody setup like this. You will end up just loosing lumens, and without a real reflector or optik lumen equals lux. 

Btw, i really liked (still do) your project


----------



## Cavi Mike

Is that a SuperHAD CCD camera? That thing has amazing sensitivity in the dark.


----------



## chanjyj

HugeOne said:


> I made a new badass antenna array for my ground station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The performances are incredible



I was browsing through and just wondering to myself if 4 phased yagis would be more helpful (since you lost control of the aircraft due to range issues) or would they be too directional?


----------



## HugeOne

Cavi Mike said:


> Is that a SuperHAD CCD camera? That thing has amazing sensitivity in the dark.



Yes, it is a WDR600 with super HAD II. I just intalled an exview, shoud even better.

The antenna show above is for video only, RC control pass trought simple dipoles, which may need an upgrade 

Hugo


----------



## simplec6

So cool HugeOne.


----------



## HugeOne

Testing a new cam:




-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Just finished a new project, not light related, but still cool 















-Hugo


----------



## Nicola

I had to subscribe. Too interesting.
My son (14 y.o.) have seen your video and told "this man is a genius!".


----------



## HugeOne

Tweaking the cam to get better colors:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Montreal FPV meet 2013:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne




----------



## tpetsch

Some people take their hobbies _very_ seriously. 

You sir, are one of those people.

Very impressive work.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HugeOne

tpetsch said:


> Some people take their hobbies _very_ seriously.
> 
> You sir, are one of those people.
> 
> Very impressive work.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



Thx for the kind words 

My FPV headlight module is coming along well, the driver will feature a variable brushed motor control for driving a pump 
















-Hugo


----------



## scottyhazzard

HugeOne said:


> I'll post here when they are ready.
> 
> Meanwhile, I set up to manufacture my own mini pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Hugo




Hugo, do you or would you consider selling some of your pumps? It is said that the test of another's intelligence is the extent to which they agree with you. I have a similar idea for a headlamp that needs a tiny pump like yours to function.


----------



## HugeOne

http://www.truerc.net/canada/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=56&zenid=kgdrpficp47o2h4ctnnfu6oin4

I have some micro ones ready...

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

This a spotlight made to be mounted on airplanes/copters.











-Hugo


----------



## jonathandowers

How are the LEDs connected/wired to each other?


----------



## HugeOne

Little jumpers are soldered right on the pads. You can the LEDs are back to back and underneath the pads are shorted by these little jumpers.

-Hugo


----------



## jonathandowers

How do the jumpers not create a short through the copper tubing? As in, aren't the jumpers and pad contacts touching the copper tube?


----------



## HugeOne

> As in, aren't the jumpers and pad contacts touching the copper tube?



No they don't, but very close. I lined the tube with kapton tape to prevent solder bridges.

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Look guys 






-Hugo


----------



## scottyhazzard

Nice, did you design? How many XMLs can you drive with that? What do you need battery wise to drive it? How much?


----------



## HugeOne

No, it is taskled's. But they made me a custom firmware and tweaked hardware so it dim via a RC channel. It also have an opto coupled input and pump drive output. Battery is 2-5S and can drive up to 4 LED at up to 6.6A (buck). Price is to come...

-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Quick dirty test with my quad:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Video made with gopro3+ using two spots and two floods independently controlled.



-Hugo


----------



## otis311

Been following this thread for a while. It never disappoints. Looks cool when you circle that tree.


----------



## HugeOne

-Hugo


----------



## scottyhazzard

That looks like a super futuristic. How does it fly with the lights on there?


----------



## HugeOne

Haven't flown it yet with the lights, shouldn't be much different.

It's a RVjet purpose built FPV flying wing. Wife call it the "bat plane" 

Outdoor test:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Still going:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Finally got descent results with the RVjet:



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Strapped a HD cam underneath the plane:



-Hugo


----------



## FRITZHID

I was just talking about your light the other day! That hd cam makes a big difference in usage! Wtg man! Only thing I'd change is maybe take 30% and lens it into a forward spot. Your cam and craft exceeded your light now! Be nice to see what you're flying into!
Kickass project man.


----------



## WarRaven

+10
Nice work Sir. 

Where does pellet gun strap to?
Just kidding.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## HugeOne

Still going!



-Hugo


----------



## HugeOne

Video made by a friend of the NAFPV2015 event. The IR video are not my machine.


----------



## HugeOne

Some fun at a park


----------

